# Electric Tailgate Locks



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Saw this on another forum.
Link 
Thought it would be good to share the info here too. The instructions seem straight forward. I ordered the DynoLock-with high security actuator. I will let you guys know how the install goes.

FYI, they also have other electric locks for some hard tonneau covers and tool boxes.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Sweet! I know the tailgates get stolen sometimes too. This owuld be perfect....if I had power locks.


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> Sweet! I know the tailgates get stolen sometimes too. This owuld be perfect....if I had power locks.


If you look on the specs, they have a switch kit that will allow you to use a switch to activate from inside your cab.


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

I did a short write up a few months ago. 

Click Here 

This can be easily done with the remote and factory keyless entry. You can wire it via the driver door unlock or the second push of the key fob that unlocks the rest of the doors.

I rewired mine to work via the second push of the key fob.

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## GTIMANiac (Jan 14, 2006)

inyourface1650 said:


> Sweet! I know the tailgates get stolen sometimes too. This owuld be perfect....if I had power locks.



In PHX everything gets stolen. Had the wheels off my audi stolen right in my driveway one evening. A buddy has had spare tires stolen numerous times, after the first time he even put a lock on it, and they still stole it. Another buddy had someone steel the hood and doors off his new jeep!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

GTIMANiac,

Gee, it makes you want to move to Phoenix. I guess Oklahoma isn't so bad after all.

OkieScot


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Why dont you just lock your tailgate with the key and only unlock it when you need to open it? I dont understand the need for a power trunk release on a truck :crazy:


- Greg -


----------



## hornian (Feb 8, 2006)

MrFancypants said:


> I dont understand the need for a power trunk release on a truck :crazy:


Because it's nifty, and all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

i did a custom setup like this on my titan about 6 months ago, wired it into the passenger door lock circuit ( 2 keyfob button pushes ), see pics 

in response to the reason for the power lock on a tailgate, imagine your arms are full with crap your carrying, its easier to hit a button, rather than fumble trying to get a key in the lock IMO.

also, the cost is very very minimal, i only spent about 10 bucks total


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> in response to the reason for the power lock on a tailgate, imagine your arms are full with crap your carrying, its easier to hit a button, rather than fumble trying to get a key in the lock IMO.


Dont you still need to pull on the handle to release the tailgate and lower it? On a car trunk the auto release at least opens the trunk so you dont have to drop your stuff.


- Greg -


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

lol, well that would be great too, but at least the power lock is the next best thing, and as close as most of us are gunna get lol


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

I forgot where I saw it, but there's a company out there who makes power actuators that will raise/lower your tailgate and/or your tonneau cover electrically. They used a combination of linear actuators and pneumatic or air cylinders.

I believe the company was Gator-something-or-other Products or some such. They had a Gator in their logo. I'll look around and see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

I found it at Stylin Concepts. Check out:

http://www.stylinconcepts.com/parts.aspx/partfamilyid/1208/CategoryID/25/SubcategoryID/261 

They use electric screw actuators and, sadly, they are NOT cheap.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Just did a Google and this place has it for a lot less. They also have a cool Tailgate Torsion Spring that is pretty cheap and promises to take 80% off the weight of the tailgate.

No, I have no connection with any of these companies, just got excited at finding some more cool stuff.


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> Just did a Google and this place has it for a lot less. They also have a cool Tailgate Torsion Spring that is pretty cheap and promises to take 80% off the weight of the tailgate.
> 
> No, I have no connection with any of these companies, just got excited at finding some more cool stuff.


The price is pretty nice. Would be a cheap cool mod if it works. So who is gonna be the guinea pig and try it out? :thumbup:


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking at it again, it says it fits "most full-size trucks" but doesn't give any dimensions. Caveat emptor, it may or may not work on our Frontys.


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

Finally got the chance to install my electric tailgate lock. It took a little modification because the instructions are for 04 and older even though it says 05 on their website. After making a few modifications to the bracket, this is how I mounted the door lock actuator.









With guidance from gordynismo's write up a few months back, I borrowed some of his tips.









Overall it wasn't too bad to do and I like the end result. Once again thanks to gordynismo for providing a very helpful write up. :thumbup:


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

The link I posted earlier is no longer good. Here is the updated link .


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Are you now unable to remove your tailgate because of the wire attaching the door lock actuator?


- Greg -


----------



## iefronty (Oct 8, 2005)

MrFancypants said:


> Are you now unable to remove your tailgate because of the wire attaching the door lock actuator?
> 
> 
> - Greg -


If I need to remove the tailgate I could disconnect the wire connectors right under the bed just inside where it enters the bed. But for me it was probaly the only and last time I would have taken the tailgate off.


----------

